# The Lump AKA Jake the Ragdoll



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

This is 'The Lump' Or Jake :laugh: His so funny and just such a ...Lump! :laugh: :lol:


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

:lol: he really is a lad :lol:


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

typical ragdoll horizontal as usual lovely pictures tb


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Thanks! :laugh:


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

He likes his workouts does'nt he :lol:


----------



## joee (Feb 18, 2011)

love the pics cute!


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

I think someone loves the camera!! He is gorgeous


----------



## Gem16 (Aug 5, 2010)

He's beautiful


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

He is absolutly gorgeous

viv xx


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

thanks!! :laugh:


----------

